# Stagger Lee's adventures with cantaloupe



## Chewbecca (Jun 26, 2009)

Today was fruit day at our house for Stagger Lee.

He did this about 5 times before he was able to snag a hold of it
"I triez so hard 2 get teh nomz."








"YAY! I haz a happy nao!"







"Yummy fruitz"







"U cannot haf mai nomz."







BIG BITEZ!







"Whut? I haf nuffin on mai face."






"Sum more, plz?"







And I dug around in his cage in search of poop. I had NEVER seen tortoise poo before, so I had no idea what to look for. Plus, it's like searching for a needle in a hay stack when searching for poo in sphagnum moss.
But I found it! His first poo since he's been here (I think).





That's sphagnum moss on it.


----------



## Itort (Jun 26, 2009)

They does like melon and it's one of best fruits for them. My adults polish off a quarter cantalope in about fifteen minutes.


----------



## Crazy1 (Jun 26, 2009)

Funny how important that first poo is to us. I know I was so excited I took pics too. Congratulations for finding it and for Stagger Lees efforts to hide it from you.  Nice pics.


----------



## Chewbecca (Jun 26, 2009)

Thanks, guys!



Crazy1 said:


> Funny how important that first poo is to us. I know I was so excited I took pics too. Congratulations for finding it and for Stagger Lees efforts to hide it from you.  Nice pics.




Crazy-
Terry told me to put that poo back into his cage to let Stagger eat it!!
I thought he was joking.
He wasn't.
He said that in the wild that is how hatchlings get a lot of their D3.

WHOA.
So, I guess Stagger is going to have a blast nomming on his own turd.
YAY.


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Jun 26, 2009)

Chewbecca said:


> Thanks, guys!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fungi & Feces.. a staple in the wild. See how he likes a 'button' mushroom. Don't slice it and watch him push it around trying to bite it.. until he finds a spot he can bite.. [ when is PhotoBucket gonna get it right? ]

NERD


----------



## chelonologist (Jun 26, 2009)

this is cracking me up - moh pleaze!


----------



## Candy (Jun 26, 2009)

I can't say that I would do that for Dale. They might do it in the wild, but they're not in the wild now. For some reason I just think if they don't do it they will still thrive if you're feeding them right. I broke my dog of doing that I don't think I would encourage my tortoise to do it. I guess what I'm saying is what Dale does on his own is fine, but I'm not going to hand it back to him that just doesn't sit right with me. Just my opinion. Sorry if it upsets anyone.


----------



## Itort (Jun 26, 2009)

Many animals do this and by doing establish benefical bacteria in the gut. I have observed it in many herbivores including kid goats (to establish the rumen prior to weaning). Young iguanas eat feces of adults (without this behaviour they sicken from malnutrition) . What we are seeing is normal behaviour and shouldn't let our prejudices color our observations.


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Jun 27, 2009)

Itort said:


> Many animals do this and by doing establish benefical bacteria in the gut. I have observed it in many herbivores including kid goats (to establish the rumen prior to weaning). Young iguanas eat feces of adults (without this behaviour they sicken from malnutrition) . What we are seeing is normal behaviour and shouldn't let our prejudices color our observations.



It IS all about what is "in-order" for our animals Larry! If we don't allow them to do what's NORMAL for them in the wild.. are we doing what is really best for them? They did fine for 1000's of years without the help of humans, didn't they? 

It often amazes me to hear about all of the "issues" that "keepers" have with their animals - like as if we should automatically take our tortoises [ from a reliable breeder ] to a Vet to check for "parasites"! Have you ever had to? I do have a fecal done from [ the rare occasion of ] WC.. or an unknown source.

Terry K


----------



## Traveller (Jun 27, 2009)

Great pics, what a cutie.
I'm glad to hear others as intent on seeing first BMs' as I was.
I laugh about it now but was quite worried until both torts had their
first ones.
We are a funny bunch for sure and loving it.


----------



## Chewbecca (Jun 27, 2009)

Thanks for the comments on my pictures.
I didn't mean for this to turn into a feces debate.
Sorry.


----------



## Isa (Jun 27, 2009)

Really nice pics,
Stagger Lee is sooo cute


----------



## tortoisenerd (Jun 27, 2009)

My CB hatchling has a parasite, a protozoa, he's currently being treated for. We suspect he picked it up being housed with other torts from the breeder...

I would always take a tort to the vet for a fecal no matter where the source was. Trevor had no symptoms and we would have otherwise never suspected anything. Also, the first test didn't pick it up (when I first got him), only the second one a few months later.

I still get happy to see Trevor's poop everyday. His very first one was many days after I got him so we were waiting intently for it! Today he decided to rub his poopy but on his enclosure wall so I had a fun little mess to clean....

Stagger Lee is adorable!


----------



## Crazy1 (Jun 28, 2009)

No Poo debating here. This is fact. Most animals, yes including people, have parasites and or protozoa living within them. It is when their numbers become too much for our bodies to handle that there is a problem. Torts are no different. If they have pinworms, etc. it is the number of pinworms you have to worry about. This will show that a young tort may be compromised or that something is wrong. Most hatchlings seek out poo to eat to give them the beneficial bacteria their system needs. This hopefully is its own species poo but often in the wild or back yard it is something elses. 

Now I know some of us are so germ phobic and/or find eating poo so distasteful that they could not even think of letting their animals eat it. But as disgusting as it sounds to us evidently it isn't to them. If you don't see them do it, it doesn't mean they don't. I always have to laugh when people (donÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t get me wrong I hate the idea of things like pinworms in me) let their dogs lick them on the face or mouth and donÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t even think where that tongue may have just been and they think thats OK. LOL. 
If you have a tort it is just something you learn to live with. Or pick up what you see and they get what you donÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t. 

Kate, if I remember right you got Trevor from a pet store. I would bet it was the torts he was housed with there. Most good breeders would not hesitate to place one of their hatchlings in a pen where the adults or other hatchlings are (not to have it trampled or picked on). Because they would know they are not sick. And if you have placed Trevor in the yard he may have picked it up there (depending on what it is). And I hope his treatment goes well.

Chewbecca, I didnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t mean to continue on this topic in your thread or take anything away from Stagger Lee. 
He is, as Kate said, *adorable* and with your care and TerryÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s teachings, he will live to be a beautiful healthy happy RF.


----------



## Madortoise (Jun 28, 2009)

Stagger Lee is quickly becoming one of my favorite RF! Keep those pix and narratives coming!
About poo...Penelope's first poo was an ordinary one; the second one, however, was a gourd-shape. It was so neat I kept it in a box and showed it to some people. You tort lovers reassure me that I was not as demented as I appeared to be.


----------



## Chewbecca (Jun 29, 2009)

Aw, thanks, guys!

Honestly, I don't mind if the thread goes off topic, I just didn't mean for my poo picture to start a debate on poo eating.

I'm sure (especially) hatchlings eat their poo more often than any of us even know.
Speaking of poo, Stagger was soaking in his water bowl this morning, wiggled his little cute tortie butt, and pooped right in his bowl.


----------



## Crazy1 (Jun 29, 2009)

I bet he has the cuttest little wiggly tortie butt too.


----------



## Chewbecca (Jun 29, 2009)

Crazy1 said:


> I bet he has the cuttest little wiggly tortie butt too.



He DOES! 

He's loving his new enclosure. Today was fruit day, and he ate some prickly pear and some plum.
I thought he was going to have issues with the prickly pear, but he ate it right up. And he slopped up the plum.
Then he wandered around for a bit, and now he's back in his hide.


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Jun 29, 2009)

Chewbecca said:


> Aw, thanks, guys!
> 
> Honestly, I don't mind if the thread goes off topic, I just didn't mean for my poo picture to start a debate on poo eating.
> 
> ...



Aw gee Chewbe.. now you got me blushing! But thanks to you.. [ never thought a hatchling would create such a stir ] Stagger Lee has become an attraction. He'll be a(nother) prime example of the impact proper husbandry has on hatchling tortoises for life -- *providing* they were "started" right.. eating regularly before made available to new owner.. fed properly from then on { which does include "recycling" the nutrients/bacteria, etc. in their own poop } and allowed to live in an environment that fits their needs as close to nature as possible!

Most of the 'older' ones here have heard me say - These little guys are "Poop eating reptiles.. not '_Ming_' vases"! They are almost *BULLET-PROOF* ------- they [ babies ] have to be.. based on how they are treated by too many [ keepers??? ]! Those that have their 'self' as more important than their [ totally dependent ] redfoot. 

Keep up the good work Chewbe.. I'm glad he's in your care..





Terry K


----------



## shelber10 (Jun 29, 2009)

very cute nice red foot


----------



## tortoisenerd (Jun 29, 2009)

Yes we assumed he got it from the breeder or pet store. He's not been outside except on aspen in his Rubbermaid container as we don't have a safe yard for him (apartment). Until we realized the life cycles of these bugs and that yes he could of picked it up 5 or more months before this test, we were convinced there was nothing we could have done about it and it was before we got him. I just wanted to illustrate that even CB torts can have parasites and that it's a good idea to get them tested. His treatment is going just fine; we'll all be glad when it's over because I think it gives him a tummy ache.

I love the little tort waddle! Sounds like he is a lucky tort.


----------



## Chewbecca (Jun 29, 2009)

aw, thanks, Terry!
That means a LOT.

And thanks, tortoisenerd, and everyone else for the comments!


----------

